
Guys, REST APIs Are Not Databases - dbattaglia
https://medium.com/@marinithiago/guys-rest-apis-are-not-databases-60db4e1120e4
======
mpweiher
I think TFA mixes up the API style with tightly coupling interface to
implementation.

The problems described are those of directly exposing an implementation as the
API.

The interesting part of REST in this context is, IMHO, that you can have a
database-y or filesystem-y _interface_ that you can implement any way you
like.

So yes: if you provide an API, think of the API in terms of the interface it
should provide to the user. If that interface is CRUD-y/REST-y (and a lot
are), by all means expose a REST API. Please still decouple it from the
implementation, or at least make sure that you _can_ decouple it when things
start to drift.

------
devj
Agreed. But if lot of developers are using REST for CRUD, then it definitely
means that most of the developers desire a CRUD way of server interaction.

Any solution?

